# Hasselblad 500C/M



## JGOB (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey,

I'm new to medium format photography but have been looking around to buy a Hasselblad. I'm pretty good at knowing prices for 35mm film camera's but I haven't a clue about medium format film camera's.

So I recently saw an add for a Hasselblad 500C/M. The guy send me a snapshot of it, but can't tell me too much about it since he is no expert.

So it's a 500C/M with the waist-level viewfinder and (I think) a NC3 prism viewfinder based on the shape and the Hasselblad logo. There are three film backs. It has a 100mm F3.5  lens with a rectangular hood. Looks like a C lens with ribbed focus ring. It comes with a neck strap and a case.

Since I've got no idea what a set like this would be worth, I would like to ask you before I make a bid.

Thanks!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

How many backs?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

Depending on number of backs and condition, it could be anywhere from $500 to $1000.


----------



## JGOB (Feb 23, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> Depending on number of backs and condition, it could be anywhere from $500 to $1000.


Yeah, I couldn't check the condition so I passed. I'll wait till there's one available near me and I know more about it.
It went for €700 which is about $770.


----------

